# Visit to Illinois Railway Museum - Photo overload



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I took Saturday afternoon and wandered around the Illinois Railway Museum in Union IL.

And the first thing I found was G gauge trains!









And, of course, as soon as *I* walked up..

















So as I was wandering around enjoying all sorts of equipment, I occasionaly thought to take a picture.


I was wandering through one of the outdoor yards. "There's nothing down there 'cept dead steam engines," a guy said. Since I'm interested in dead steam engines, I went where he suggested I not go 

For all you snowplow fans:








There's a steam engine to drive the snow blower, and a loco would push it into the snowbank.

A 4 axel Vandy tender









I was curious about firebox details.









A stoker.








I stuck my camera underneath to see where the tender and loco join.

It was a little hard to shoot inside the barn.

A zepher!








They have the whole train in there.

I spent some time poking around this decapod.









These boys were completely boggled, they were walking down a string of Northerns, each one bigger than the others. This was the biggest









A commonwealth tender truck.









This is the beast I was looking for.









Oh. I see, there's NOT a green PC board showing under the headlight 








Ok, maybe there was on a Y6, but I used a little black paint to disguise mine.

I was surprised how small the pilot wheel was. I should have stuck my foot in for scale.










Mine doesn't have polling pockets.









I wanted to see where the classification lights are mounted. Larry tells me mine are wrong. They're not like this one, but they are almost like Southern's 4019 loco.








Maybe someday I'll fiddle with mine. 

Somebody said I should put a light under the firebox so you saw the fire glow on the bottom of the boiler from the front of the firebox.








I beg to differ.

The grates








I stuck my camera between the firebox and the ashpan.

Just to prove I took the pictures.









Signal Maintenance









Admission is $12 for adults and includes all the train riding you wish to do. It's huge, and you have the run of the place. There is a nice resturant, a book store, and a gift shop. A friend was there the whole time, and we never bumped into each other.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The "signal maint" photo should be 










Back at the Botanic, this little boy with trains on his yarmulke was so cute!


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the tour Torby ! Great place.


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

That was AWSOME Torby, really enjoyed all the photos. Thank you very much for sharing them. 
Cliff


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics Torby 

What day were you there? I was at the museum on Monday Aug 24th. 

Here are the pics I took while at the museum in case someone missed my post. 

http://s541.photobucket.com/albums/...%20Museum/


Randy


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Torby for sharing these photographs.
In my other life when I went out to work I had many visits to Chicago and somehow always found time to visit the IRM. I have visited most if not all railway museums in both hemispheres and I have to say the IRM is probably one of the best, if not the best.
Thanks again,
Harvey.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I need to check that museum out next time I'm in the area. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy, yes, I saw your photos when you posted them.

You flew? Cool. I used to hang around with avaiators, but every time I had a chance to get pilot training, some disaster happened and I would wind up pennyless again. I've done ground school 3 times.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I was was a passenger in my brother in-laws plane. He flew over the museum on Sunday so I could take pics.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By rlvette on 08 Sep 2009 04:05 PM 
I was was a passenger in my brother in-laws plane. He flew over the museum on Sunday so I could take pics. 
Can you post the pic?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

He did:

http://s541.photobucket.com/albums/...%20Museum/


----------

